# Headlights



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have just had another MOT done which was fine except it was pulled up for still having the original headlights fitted. We got round it by sticking beam deflectors on. 

Does anyone know where I can get the UK version from,so I can change the units.

Its a Ford Euroline body.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lights*

Hi

Is it acceptable for beam deflectors to be used for a vehicle to pass it's MOT?

Rapide561


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *Lampie*. You should be able to source them from one of the companies on this list >> HERE <<

Hi *Rapide561*. According to the MOT (VOSA) testing guidelines. The use of masking tape or other fitting to deflect the beam is NOT allowed. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

As I understand it, you do NOT need to adjust RV headlights for UK or European use because American headlights are not biased towards any side of the road. They dip DOWNWARDS, not down and to one or the other side.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Just an addition to this thread. Last year I replaced my imported Gulfstream headlights to conform to UK regulations. VOSA were striggling to pass them because of an indefinite beam. I later took a Minnie Winnie which I did not change the lights and they passed with flying colours. JAT. :wink:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Provided that the beam deflecting device is securely attached to the headlamp and it produces the correct beam pattern, then it is OK for MOT. However this is listed as a temporary solution, but I don't know how long temporary is.
Colin


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I was told by the inspector that the deflectors were ok to use and he then passed it. What he was looking for was a flat even beam ( european type beam ) were his words.

Just glad it passed as off in it next week.

I will try and find the right ones for the Uk. I'll have a look at your suggestions John

Cheers


Lampie


----------

